# Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Wouri"



## JoAnn (Feb 6, 2009)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Wouri" I think I want a pair but know nothing about them... Well not much.. Anyone have some? What kind of water?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have siblings of this pair in an online auction. Bought them from the same seller about six weeks ago

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1257215874

and he thought they would spawn in about four weeks. My pair is leading around their crew of fry and chasing the other fish away. As usual he was right. :dancing: The mother will head off and the fry follow her with the father guarding the rear. There were ten Malawi zebra fry in the tank growing out and I had to scoop them out as much for their sake as the krib fry. I also pulled out the hoplocats, all the double sword guppies and everything else I could. So there are now only guppies, a couple zebras I couldn't catch and anything that has kept completely out of sight. The tank has a few inches of Baylees Better Bottom, swordplants, driftwood (where the parents spawned in some cracks) a plant that looks like val or sag but is neither, crypts, and some drifting balls of Java fern and Java moss, and giant duckweed mixed in with the floating riccia on top. The pair would be fine in a 20 or 20, but this is a 75, PC point lighting from three twisties, no heater, but the fish room is heated and separately insulated from the rest of the house so the inside walls and ceiling have full insulation in them and this tank is mid seventies fahrenheit. Water is from one of the best rated tap water sources in the US, Cleveland OH which takes it water from an intake far out in Lake Erie where the water is very clean and pure. The driftwood drops the pH close to 7, but water changes bump it up temporarily. The fry feed supplementally on the life growing on live plants and wood, and are fed decapped brine, Florida Gold fry food, and earthworm flakes their parents chew up and blow at them. There may be some green shrimp left in the tank but the krib pair pretty much wiped those out early on. The Java mixture used to be loaded with them until I put these cichlids in the tank.


----------

